# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Bia Tiệp TuLip - Nhà hàng ở Đà Nẵng

## hantt.163

Toạ lạc ngay trung tâm thành phố Đà Nẵng, nhà hàng bia tiệp TULIP với kiến trúc cổ kính của Châu Âu và đội ngũ nhân viên phục vụ chuyên nghiệp sẽ mang lại cho quý khách những giây phút thư giãn cùng bạn bè cũng như với người thân trong gia đình.


Tại đây quý khách không chỉ nhìn mà còn có thể tự tay kiểm tra những hạt lúa mạch, những bông hoa bia có lẽ quý khách đã từng nhiều lần nghe nói. Quý khách sẽ được các hướng dẩn viên tận tình của nhà hàng giới thiệu, tham quan toàn bộ quy trình sản xuất bia tươi theo công nghệ truyền thống và nổi tiếng của thế giới. Quý khách sẽ có cơ hội nếm thử những ly bia non với hương vị quyến rũ ngay tại bồn ủ.



Cùng với thiết bị nấu bia truyền thống ngay tại nhà hàng sẽ phục vụ đến quý khách những dòng bia tươi mát lạnh tự nhiên, quý khách còn thêm cơ hội để thưởng thức những món ăn truyền thống ba miền của đất nước được các chuyên gia nấu bếp dày công nghiên cứu, chế biến bảo đảm làm hài lòng khẩu vị của mọi quý khách.
 


Khuôn viên  nhà hàng cổ kính ấm cúng cùng với đội ngũ nhân viên phục vụ được huấn luyện chuyên nghiệp, giàu kinh nghiệm, ân cần và hiếu khách sẽ mang cho quý vị những giây phút thực sự thư giãn nhất. Tầng trên nhà hàng Tulip là không gian rộng, với thiết kế hiện đại và trẻ trung còn mang đến cho bạn không gian tiệc cưới rực rỡ và phòng hội nghị trang trọng. Đặc biệt bạn sẽ hưởng thụ cảm giác thư giãn sau những ngày làm việc vất vả với dịch vụ spa-masage chuyên nghiệp. Đến với Tulip là bạn đã đến với một dịch vụ mang lại cho bạn tất cả..
Nguồn:nhahangtilip.vn

*Cùng khám phá Nhà hàng ở Đà Nẵng - nha hang o da nang

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm) - Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Đà Nẵng - tour du lich Da Nang
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào du lịch Đà Nẵng - du lich Da Nang*

----------


## anhduc83

NHà hàng này cũng khá là được. Năm ngoái có ghé Đà Nẵng làm vại Bia ở đây. Bia nói chung là ổn, đồ ăn ngon.

----------

